
Fund Prosemirror if only because you have faith in humanity - ohfunkyeah
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/prosemirror/x/11917587#/story
======
ohfunkyeah
Fund Prosemirror if you have ever been frustrated by a WYSIWYG editor. Not
because Prosemirror will be frustration free but because more effort in this
area is necessary to get there. -> insert link to any Contenteditable WYSIWYG
editor

Fund Prosemirror because you think collaborative rich text editing should not
be a technology reserved only for web giants to have and acquire.
Firebase/Firepad(acquired), Hackpad(acquired), Appjet/Etherpad(acquired),
Wikidocs(acquired)...

Fund Prosemirror because Marijn Haverbeke has a good track record with Code
Mirror. [https://codemirror.net/](https://codemirror.net/)

Fund it because open source shouldn't only be about free as in beer.
[http://coderanger.net/funding-foss/](http://coderanger.net/funding-foss/)

Fund it because it is an impressive piece of work in its own right and current
state. [http://prosemirror.net/demo_collab.html#edit-
Example](http://prosemirror.net/demo_collab.html#edit-Example)

Fund it because in Marijn's altruistic intentions -- its already on github
[https://github.com/ProseMirror/prosemirror](https://github.com/ProseMirror/prosemirror)
to look at, he's asking for only a very small amount of compensation for a ton
of work, and he's written incredible blog posts educating everyone.
[http://marijnhaverbeke.nl/blog/collaborative-
editing.html](http://marijnhaverbeke.nl/blog/collaborative-editing.html)

Fund it if only because you have faith in humanity.

